# RO water and brass fittings



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

About how long will it take for RO water to dezincafy a 3/8" brass compression fitting and cause it to snap in a residential setting?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> About how long will it take for RO water to dezincafy a 3/8" brass compression fitting and cause it to snap in a residential setting?


 I dunno but not all brass is created equal! I can get high quality brass fittings! lemmie know if you need a source.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Just plain ol yellow brass


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I know r/o water eats up copper. I would guess it would do the same to brass.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> Just plain ol yellow brass


 I dont know......you want some stainless fittings for it? I can get them for you.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

yes


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll need 3/8"x3/8" od straight stops to


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> I'll need 3/8"x3/8" od straight stops to


 Google......parker poly-tite fittings...they are brass but good quality brass.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> Just plain ol yellow brass


 
My official guess is 387 days until failure. Are we going to start a pool.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll take 369...
I think ILPlumber is an optimist...:whistling2:

I would avoid any metal except stainless myself...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Anything over 365 and ur good 2 go!:blink::laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey, if red's uponor/wirsbo fittings lasted in 6.5 ph well water for 15 years you should get at least 5 outta some compression fittings right?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Parker makes s.s as well, so does Swedge-lok.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Parker makes s.s as well, so does Swedge-lok.


 I told him too to check with parker in a message...they make some plastic also...good stuff!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

I replaced a sleeve and ferel that had only been in the house 6 months and the HO had been complaining of taste. It tasted like copper to me. So I quess I'll ake the under here.


----------

